# Surging Idle



## vpelleri (Jan 11, 2006)

I have a 2000 SE model with 110,000 miiles. Recently I've noticed that the car doesn't return to idle when you let off the gas. It will hover around 1800 RPM for a couple of seconds then SLOWLY drop to a rough idle at 800 RPM. I've had a couple of codes (Knock Sensor, MAF Sensor, and 1706 which I believe is a neutral switch). I've replaced the knock sensor as it truly was bad (open) and the MAF (went bad after I tore it open to see how it works ) I've replaced all of the standard tune-up items. Could the TPS be the problem? A vacuum leak? Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks in advance!
Art


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Geez, not another one of these. That's the way its supposed to work. It will pause at around 1500 rpm before going down to idle speed. If the idle is rough that is another story. How is your idle smooth or rough ?? And what codes is the ECU throwing


----------

